# FABRICATING  part spheres 3mm



## stuarth44 (Feb 2, 2020)

it 's not so easy with partial use left hand, I  was  once a very good mig welder of alu, until my stroke


----------



## mikey (Feb 2, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the stroke, Stu, but it looks like you're doing pretty well in spite of it. 

Master craftsmen like you are a rarity in our throw away world. It was really refreshing to listen to you speak about doing bespoke things so easily that the vast majority of us cannot do. I really hope there is some young guy who takes you up on your offer to learn from you so that your wonderful skills are not lost.

Welcome to HM!!


----------



## stuarth44 (Feb 2, 2020)

mikey said:


> Sorry to hear about the stroke, Stu, but it looks like you're doing pretty well in spite of it.
> 
> Master craftsmen like you are a rarity in our throw away world. It was really refreshing to listen to you speak about doing bespoke things so easily that the vast majority of us cannot do. I really hope there is some young guy who takes you up on your offer to learn from you so that your wonderful skills are not lost.
> 
> Welcome to HM!!


Aww, Shucks, thank you so muchely


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 2, 2020)

Welcome Stuart. I hope you can keep on with doing YouTubes as there's no way I'm going to make it to Oz any time soon. I love doing metal forming and have been slowly gathering my tools and watching YouTubes. You seem to have a different technique/method than the others I've seen. Would love to see your workstation in action as I can only assume how it works. I've also not seen a Urethane upper wheel. Seen them used on lowers and on beaders.


----------



## stuarth44 (Feb 2, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> Welcome Stuart. I hope you can keep on with doing YouTubes as there's no way I'm going to make it to Oz any time soon. I love doing metal forming and have been slowly gathering my tools and watching YouTubes. You seem to have a different technique/method than the others I've seen. Would love to see your workstation in action as I can only assume how it works. I've also not seen a Urethane upper wheel. Seen them used on lowers and on beaders.


thanks, in NZ  i had a big former with 5 ft throat, the plates up to 20 feet long would travel hanging from a chain hookup on an overhead monorail, by using the up down on the chain hoist i could do 4 plates a day, alone, first to stretch, giving the [plate what i call longtitudanal Banana , so lengthwise it could wrap along the boat, then completing the form using vee poly  up to 6mm alu, then vee steel for 8--12 plate, the whole plate is covered, with a stack of wood templates by my side as shape alters quickly on 40 foot hull, NZ  was the first place to use these wheels like that, somewhere i have a photo, travel speed from memory 1 foot 3 seconds, by the way, it is not a difficult thing to do, to raise the plate you just went up a lil then jog down to run parralel   here i am a younger man


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 2, 2020)

YouTube is full of guys forming stuff for cars but not seen this done with boats. In thinking about it with the compound curves involved doing a boat hull it makes sense but just never seen it done.


----------



## stuarth44 (Feb 2, 2020)

you can see using poly wheel leaves no marks outside


----------

